# too old for MT?



## swivel63 (Dec 18, 2011)

i'm not sure if this question has been posed before......but for some reason, the words too and old were too short to do a search but.....

i'm 32, turning 33 next month and recently got back into martial arts.  i'm currently taking wing chun and there's a gym across the street from my residential development that lists MT as something they instruct.  my sihing too a few years of MT and said it's a great system and he learned a lot from it and helped out his wing chun.  i'm in decent shape and work out 4-5 days a week.  i guess my question is am i too for it?  i just want to learn it, and get some sparring in.  i don't care about competing or anything like that.  if not, is there any other general information i should know?  

in addition, the gym in question is x3 sports marietta.  does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 18, 2011)

Dan Inosanto got into MT when he was 43, so based on that alone I'd have to say no you're not to old.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 18, 2011)

I started training in MA at 46.  No insult intended, but you're a kid.  Just go, have fun.


----------



## cwk (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm 31 and recently started training muay thai here in Thailand. Like you I was already in decent shape from a life of martial arts and exercise so the training wasn't that big a shock to the system. I'm training for my first pro fight at the moment, trying to set it up for next year.
I say just go for it mate, you'll love it.


----------

